# Feet turning purple/blue



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Okay, I totally don't remember this happening with dd and I'm a bit concerned. It's happened four times now and I'm thinking I should call the ped. The very first time this happened ds was in the Ergo and was fussing (which he normally doesn't do when he's being slung/carried!) and I looked down and his feet were purple/blue. I immediately took him out of the carrier. After reviewing the instructions, I realized the age recommedation is 6mo+, not five months. I figured okay, we'll wait a bit to use the Ergo.

A few days later (we don't generally use the sling in the house, I just carry him or he plays on the floor or exersaucer) we were shopping in the grocery store and again he fusses and I notice his feet are turning purple/blue again. So I finish my shopping with ds on one hip which is really hard!

At that point, I just didn't get the sling out again for about a week. Well, Sunday morning my mom was holding ds during church and just one leg did it... it was the leg resting against her stomach.

It happened again today at the mall... so I only carried him in the sling 1/2 of the time.









Each time this has happened, once we changed positions it was okay. What do you all make of this? My ds is a healthy and chunky little guy. Is it because of his fat legs (we're talking fat... he has a fat roll on his kneecap and big toe!







)? Has anyone had this happen before? I thought it was the sling, but since it happened when someone was just holding him I don't know what to think...


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

This happened to my ds2 a few times- once when mil was holding him, and a few more times (I can't remember the situations). At first we were freaked out- but it was always in certain positions and once we moved him he was fine. He wasn't chubby, so that wasn't the problem- we figured poor circulation and/or something causing the blood flow to stop- like pressure, which is why he was fine when we changed his position.

hth

Kristi


----------



## jacksmama (Sep 19, 2003)

This too happened to my ds - although he didn't fuss because of it. I asked my ped at a well-baby visit and she said this is perfectly normal and happens to little ones. Sometimes the blood pools in one limb or one side of the body. She said to just reposition them and gently touch the affected area. She also said that what was not normal is when the baby seems distressed or the limb is very blue or it happens a lot.

When I put my ds in our BBjorn, I will kind of squeeze his legs every now and again. It makes me feel like I'm moving his blood along.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Thanks mommas!







Today we slung in the Maya but I did the kangaroo carry and his legs were fine (I periodically peeked in at his legs







), so I think just certain positions that squeeze his legs aren't good. I will mention it to the ped. when we go for our 6mo visit.


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

Ds's feet were so purple so often that I *did* take him to the ped. The doc said that he couldn't tell me the cause, but the he could assure me that my ds wasn't going to have purple feet as an adult and that his feet didn't hurt. He said that the only time I need to be truely concerned is if his gums, lips and tongue turned blue/purple because the was central cyanosis and deadly. I would say that unless those things began to discolor everything is probably fine!!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Justice2_
*Ds's feet were so purple so often that I did take him to the ped. The doc said that he couldn't tell me the cause, but the he could assure me that my ds wasn't going to have purple feet as an adult and that his feet didn't hurt. He said that the only time I need to be truely concerned is if his gums, lips and tongue turned blue/purple because the was central cyanosis and deadly. I would say that unless those things began to discolor everything is probably fine!!*
That makes sense. Thanks for posting that!


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

You are very welcome! I did forget to mention that with Kaeleb, his feet turned purple (almost black) EVERYTIME HE WAS IN AN UPRIGHT POSITION. That is why I took him to the ped. Even at the ped's office they did that and the ped took every pulse from his waist down and said that everything was perfectly normal and then he told me what I had posted before about the central cyanosis. Kaeleb is almost 8 months old and his feet very rarely turn purple anymore!!!


----------

